# Repowered and Ready to Go.....



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 9, 2013)

Big Bend Marine in Perry, Florida just called and said my boat was ready. I had it repowered, and installed a higher HP rated hydrolic steering. I junked the 150 Mercury and installed the new Yamaha 4 cyl 4 stroke F 200 XB outboard, and can't wait to get it out on the Gulf this weekend to try and find grouper.

For those who have been here a while, you know I used to stay on the water, but a crappy economy and a divorce slowed me down for a bit, well , I'm back and I'm gonna do my best to get my monies worth out of this investment I just made. ....See ya on the water.....


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 9, 2013)

That new 200 yammi is supposed to be a bad
mama motor. I'll bet you use considerably less fuel with it, too. I repowered a 28 mako from 225 Merc EFI's to F225 Yammis, and pretty much doubled my mpg and range. Let me know if you need someone to help break it in.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 9, 2013)

Parker where you fish out of again?


----------



## d-a (Jul 9, 2013)

Keith you gonna stay around the Hatch?

d-a


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 10, 2013)

That motor should serve you well!! Look forward to some fish pictures!


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 10, 2013)

Good luck. You will like the 4 stroke yamaha for sure.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

captbrian said:


> Parker where you fish out of again?



Steinhatchee


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

d-a said:


> Keith you gonna stay around the Hatch?
> 
> d-a



Yeah, at least thru June as I made a deal to have a cover built for my camper.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Good luck. You will like the 4 stroke yamaha for sure.



Thanks, it's the F-200 XD, Big Bend Marine in Perry gave me a great price and the service was exceptional. Can't wait to pick it up in the morning and take it out for a spin.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> That new 200 yammi is supposed to be a bad
> mama motor. I'll bet you use considerably less fuel with it, too. I repowered a 28 mako from 225 Merc EFI's to F225 Yammis, and pretty much doubled my mpg and range. Let me know if you need someone to help break it in.



Dale told me it would just about double my fuel milage, weighs less than the old 150 Merc too.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 10, 2013)

Way to go Bro , I am glad ya got yerself another engine , them long hauls you make out you need something to git ya there and back ....

the 12th thru the 16th of Aug we are going to the condo in Ft Walton , come on down ....


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> Way to go Bro , I am glad ya got yerself another engine , them long hauls you make out you need something to git ya there and back ....
> 
> the 12th thru the 16th of Aug we are going to the condo in Ft Walton , come on down ....



Oh yeah, that sounds like fun......


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 10, 2013)

awesome man, I will be heading down to the Hatch tomorrow as well.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

Hollar, I'll be docking at SeaHag slip #41 or on channel 19 or 69 on VHF , boat name is Little Miss Dangerous. Hope to get out for some grouper.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 10, 2013)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Hollar, I'll be docking at SeaHag slip #41 or on channel 19 or 69 on VHF , boat name is Little Miss Dangerous. Hope to get out for some grouper.



will do, We will be docking at Sea Hag as well this weekend.  I don't have a boat name but will be in the CS in my avatar.   We probably know some of the same folks as I am from Crisp County.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2013)

Good,maybe we can introduce ourselves.....


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 10, 2013)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Dale told me it would just about double my fuel milage, weighs less than the old 150 Merc too.



Keith, mine went from .75 nmpg to 1.55-1.65 nmpg depending on the load. The Mercs were defiantly stronger, wot was a hair over 50 with the Mercs, about 46 with the Yammis, and the Mercs would turn a set of 15x17 four blades and plane on one motor with them, while the Yammis would only turn the same props about 4500 rpms, and wouldn't plane the boat one just one motor. But, I almost never run wot, and the Yammis performed great with a set of 15x19 props, so I just kept the 4 blades for spares. I was doing a bunch of Bahama runs then (lived in SE Fl), and changing motors saved me a bunch of $$, and gas is about twice now what it was then. They were waaaay quiter on top of it. Changing the oil was a major pia, but Yam changed the design the following year, and made it a lot easier on the 2003 and newer models.


----------



## ranger374 (Jul 10, 2013)

what does sea hag charge for their dock slip rental??


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it's 20.00 a night during scallop season.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad to see you posting man! Good luck out there


----------



## kbad (Jul 12, 2013)

I am having Big bend marine repower my 23 cc with a new Yamaha f-300. I cant wait till it is complete


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 15, 2013)

Picked my boat up from Big Bend Marine on Thursday, and they did an excellent job on the install. But then the bottom fell out, it rained, and rained, and rained some more. I did get to put 1 hour on the motor, but still need to run the 2nd hour of the break in period. Gonna head back down this Thursday to try again.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 15, 2013)

kbad said:


> I am having Big bend marine repower my 23 cc with a new Yamaha f-300. I cant wait till it is complete



Your gonna love it.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 15, 2013)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Picked my boat up from Big Bend Marine on Thursday, and they did an excellent job on the install. But then the bottom fell out, it rained, and rained, and rained some more. I did get to put 1 hour on the motor, but still need to run the 2nd hour of the break in period. Gonna head back down this Thursday to try again.



Sorry I missed you this weekend.  We wound up getting a slip rental at our place and didn't dock at Sea Hag after all.  Did you get a chance to get out?  We had to wait out the storms every day until noon or so before we could go out.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 15, 2013)

No, didn't get out, came on home Saturday at lunch. Boat is still in the water at the Hag, heading back Thursday.


----------

